# Neubau 55m³ Koi Teich mit Pflanzen



## SUI JIN (9. März 2008)

Anbei eine kleine Bilder Dokumentation von unserem Koi Teichbau.

Die Anlage hat 55m³ Wasservolumen eine Flachzone für Pflanzen und ist bis zu 2,20m tief.

Gefiltert wird mittels Spaltsieb, Bürsten, K1, Helix.
Die Filteranlage befindet sich noch im Bau.

Der Bau des "Lochs" bis zu Wasserflutung hat 4 Tage gedauert und ist von der Firma Aquatec durchgeführt worden.

2 Tage wurde gebaggert
1 Tag die Randbefestigung und Bodenabläufe gesetzt
1 Tag die Folie gelegt und faltenfrei verschweisst!

Top Job kann ich nur sagen, vielen Dank für den professionellen Service.

Nun die Bilder ohne Kommentar


----------



## Koi-Uwe (9. März 2008)

*AW: Neubau 55m³ Koi Teich mit Pflanzen*

Morgen,
schönes Löchlein  

Ich beneide dich um den Sandboden


----------



## rainthanner (9. März 2008)

*AW: Neubau 55m³ Koi Teich mit Pflanzen*

Respekt - 



Frage: 
Was ist das für ein rot-weißer Rand? 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Frank (9. März 2008)

*AW: Neubau 55m³ Koi Teich mit Pflanzen*

Hallo Sui Jin,

das sieht sehr vielversprechend und toll aus.
Wie Rainer schon sagt, der rot-weiße Rand würde mich auch interessieren.

Dann noch eine bitte, die nicht nur dich betrifft.

Bitte ladet doch die Bilder von eurem PC hoch. 
Deine Bilder hier überschreiten schon die Größe der eigentliche Vorschaubilder.
Denkt dabei an die Ladezeiten der Analog User. Außerdem sind beim verlinken auf  "Imageshack" auch immer lästige Wartezeiten in Kauf zu nehmen. Mir persönlich versauern sie den Spaß aufs "Bildergucken".
In deinem speziellen Fall sind dort sowieso keine Bilder zu sehen.

Also bitte beim nächsten Mal dran denken: Besser vom eigenen PC hochladen, vorher aber verkleinern.  

Weiterhin noch viel Spaß und Erfolg bei deinem Teichneubau.


----------



## karsten. (9. März 2008)

*AW: Neubau 55m³ Koi Teich mit Pflanzen*

Hallo

eine Augenweide diese professionelle Arbeit !   

das mit den Bilder (für hier) musst doch noch üben  
ich hätte es mir gern näher angesehen  



> am Ende wieder die Frage :
> 
> was kostet das




mfG


----------



## SUI JIN (9. März 2008)

*AW: Neubau 55m³ Koi Teich mit Pflanzen*

Sorry das waren meine ersten Bilder die ich eingestellt habe, in Zukunft mach ich das dann anders, versprochen!!!!

Thema Rand, dass sind ausgeschäumte Alu Panels ca. 60mm stark, sie dienen zur Randbefestigung, dass anpassen des Wasserlevels ist einfacher.

Die Randgestaltung wird in dieser Woche durchgeführt, Granitplatten 40cm lang und 16cm breit, sie werden ca. 4cm in den Teich reinragen, so das am Ende von der Folie nichts mehr zu sehen ist. Die Platten werden quer verlegt und nicht in Längsrichtung.

Eventuell bauen wir uns noch eine kleine Holzterrasse die etwas in den Teich hineinragt, muss ich mir aber noch einmal genau ansehen.

Fakt ist dass die Filteranlage Priorität hat.

Gruß
Susanne


----------



## Jürgen-V (9. März 2008)

*AW: Neubau 55m³ Koi Teich mit Pflanzen*

hallo
gefällt mir sehr gut.  
ich kann leider die bilder nicht öffnen. 
läuft der boden auch konisch zu den abläufen?
ist das eine epdm-folie?

gruß
jürgen


----------



## SUI JIN (9. März 2008)

*AW: Neubau 55m³ Koi Teich mit Pflanzen*

Nein der Boden läuft nicht unbedingt konisch zu, ist aber recht schmal, die Sole ist nur 2,2m breit.

Die Folie ist aus PVC 1,5mm

Gruß
Susanne


----------



## Dodi (9. März 2008)

*AW: Neubau 55m³ Koi Teich mit Pflanzen*

Moin Susanne!

Alle Achtung, saubere Arbeit und schöner Teich geworden! 

Willst Du wirklich Bürsten in den Filter mit einbringen? 
Schau mal hier.
Na, Du planst ja wenigstens ein Spaltsieb als Vorabscheidung - bei mir war damals die Bürstenkammer die Vorabscheidung. 

Die Antwort auf die Frage nach den Kosten des Teichbaus würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## SUI JIN (9. März 2008)

*AW: Neubau 55m³ Koi Teich mit Pflanzen*

Hallo Dodi,

ja, Bürsten kommen rein, aber nach dem Spaltsieb, damit sieht das dann nicht so aus wie ne "Algenschlammschlacht" .

Kosten, sorry, kann ich euch leider nicht sagen, denn wir arbeiten sehr eng mit Aquatec zusammen. Die Anlage wurde zum Freundschaftspreis gebaut!

Gruß
Susanne


----------



## Frank (9. März 2008)

*AW: Neubau 55m³ Koi Teich mit Pflanzen*

Hi,

eine Frage hätt ich noch ...

Auch wenn du 1,5 mm PVC Folie verbaust, so wie es auf den Bildern ausschaut, hast du nur im oberen Bereich Vlies drunter ... 

Warum nicht komplett?


----------



## Jürgen-V (9. März 2008)

*AW: Neubau 55m³ Koi Teich mit Pflanzen*

hallo
jetzt habe ich auch noch eine frage.
ich habe noch nie mit bürsten gearbeitet und habe auch deshalb keinerlei erfahrung damit.:? 
so wie ich das auf dodis bild sehe, sind bürsten doch recht grob (kommt mir vor wie cm).
euer spaltsieb wird  (denke ich )die maschenweite nicht über 200µm gehen, oder?
wieso dann einen groberen filter vor einen feineren setzen? 

mache ich hier einen denkfehler? 

würde mich über eine erklärung freuen. 

gruß
jürgen


----------



## SUI JIN (9. März 2008)

*AW: Neubau 55m³ Koi Teich mit Pflanzen*

So nun auch einmal ein Bild mit Wasser, so sieht es heute Morgen aus.


Das ist nun der Bildtest!


----------



## Frank (9. März 2008)

*AW: Neubau 55m³ Koi Teich mit Pflanzen*

Ja, irgendwie sieht man doch, das da Profis am Werk waren. 

Aber jetzt könnte das Bildchen ruhig ein bisschen größer sein ...


----------



## SUI JIN (9. März 2008)

*AW: Neubau 55m³ Koi Teich mit Pflanzen*

Hallo Frank,

wofür soll ich Vlies unter die Folie machen, wenn ich den feinsten Sand unten drunter habe? Einen bessereen Untergrund als Sand gibt es nicht.
Vlies brauchst Du doch nur wenn Du Steine, Wurzeln etc. hast.

Hier benötigt die Folie keinen weiteren Schutz.

Im Randbereich haben wir natürlich Vlies eingebracht, denn die Alu Panels sind recht scharfkantig.

Gruß
Susanne


----------



## SUI JIN (9. März 2008)

*AW: Neubau 55m³ Koi Teich mit Pflanzen*

OK OK, ich muss halt noch üben damit ich weiss wie man hier am besten Bilder einstellt.

Nochmal in GRÖßER!


----------



## Frank (9. März 2008)

*AW: Neubau 55m³ Koi Teich mit Pflanzen*

Ja, stimmt, wenn wirklich nichts anderes drin ist.

Ich hab nur aus dem Grund gefragt, weil ich eigentlich auch "in Sand gebaut" habe.
Leider war aber auch das ein oder andere spitze Steinchen o. ä. dabei. Deshalb ist bei mir auch noch ein Vlies komplett mit drin.


----------



## Martin a. B. (10. März 2008)

*AW: Neubau 55m³ Koi Teich mit Pflanzen*

Hallo Susanne

Sieht wirklich klasse aus. Kompliment!

Aber ein Frage hätt' ich noch: Wie wurden denn diese Sandwichpaneelen befestigt?
Wie so 'ne Art Trägerbohlwand?? 

gruß

Martin


----------



## SUI JIN (11. März 2008)

*AW: Neubau 55m³ Koi Teich mit Pflanzen*

Hallo Martin,

erstens wurden sie eingegraben und untereinander mit sehr großen Winkeln befestigt.

Damit hast Du im oberen Randbereich eine kleine Stufe von ca. 20-25cm, in der sitzen die Pannels.

Gruß
Susanne


----------



## Jürgen-V (15. März 2008)

*AW: Neubau 55m³ Koi Teich mit Pflanzen*

hallo
habt ihr euren neubau eingestellt...man hört und sieht gar nix mehr von euch? 

gruß
jürgen


----------



## juergen-b (15. März 2008)

*AW: Neubau 55m³ Koi Teich mit Pflanzen*

servus susanne,

zuerst das wird was schönes  


......... sind die beiden 100er bodenabläufe die ganzen rohre aus dem teich und in den teich oder sieht man das nur auf den fotos nicht.

wenn du wie du schreibst mit spaltsieb arbeitest dürfte sich die umlaufmenge aber auf max. 20 000l bewegen ........... bissele wenig für einen koiteich ?


----------



## SUI JIN (19. März 2008)

*AW: Neubau 55m³ Koi Teich mit Pflanzen*

Sorry, im Moment komme ich nicht zum schreiben, habe einfach zu wenig Zeit.

Wir haben 2 Bodenabläufe, plus einen Skimmer Anschluss um den "Dreck" rauszuholen. Der Wassereinlauf befindet sich unter der Wasseroberfläche und bildet mit dem Skimmer eine kreisförmige Strömung.
Es werden in der Stunde ca. 28.000 Liter umgewälzt, dass reicht alle mal.
Wichtig ist doch hier eine gute Vorfilterung, der Rest wird eh über die biologischen Filterkammern erreicht.

Leider macht uns das Wetter einen Strich durch die Rechnung, ich habe immer noch nicht meine Filteranlage aufgebaut, die Pflasterung steht noch nicht. Mir rennt die Zeit davon, denn ich brauche mindestens noch 8 Wochen nach Start des Filters bevor ich meine ersten Koi einsetzen kann. Und das trotz Einbringung neu entwickelter Starterbakterien.

Gruß
Susanne


----------

